# Top 10 cities of the European Union



## dande (Jan 28, 2005)

In no particular order

London
Paris
Berlin
Rome
Frankfurt
Brussels
Rotterdam
Stockholm
Zurrich
Madrid


----------



## defi (Jul 30, 2004)

dande said:


> In no particular order
> Zurrich


not in the EU


----------



## marathon (Jun 6, 2004)

Jonesy55 said:


> 1-10 Not in Order
> 
> London
> Paris
> ...



Warszawa in the top 10 over Barcelona? :sleepy:


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

> this list is actually inaccurate if you consider cities GDP
> according to the Eurostat,
> 
> http://epp.eurostat.cec.eu.int/port...&_schema=PORTAL
> ...


Economical importance of a city is not only it's GDP, but also its influence in world economy. Warsaw is centre of polish economy, Lisbon is centre of portuguese economy, and Poland's gdp is bigger than Portugal's. For example Berlin may have bigger GDP than Frankfurt, but Frankfurt is more important as economical centre.

This site You linked is great:

Lisbon Warsaw
gdp in million of €: 
Lisbon 48736.5
Warsaw 25918.8 

but
Purchasing power parity per inhabitant in €:
Lisbon 23665.1
Warsaw 28000.4


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

marathon said:


> Warszawa in the top 10 over Barcelona? :sleepy:


Barcelona has a bigger economy (as has Hamburg, Munchen, Manchester, Lyon etc) but Warszawa is more important politically.


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

Look said:


> Economical importance of a city is not only it's GDP, but also its influence in world economy. Warsaw is centre of polish economy, Lisbon is centre of portuguese economy, and Poland's gdp is bigger than Portugal's. For example Berlin may have bigger GDP than Frankfurt, but Frankfurt is more important as economical centre.
> 
> This site You linked is great:
> 
> ...


I think you didn't get it right actually, greater lisbon's gdp is around 27 000 in PPP, which is higher than Lisbon City itslef because all major comapnies are outside of Lisbon, in the suburbs. Lisbon itself is only about 500,00 people , Greater Lisbon is 2,500,000 and GDP per capita of Greater Lisbon (pt171 on Eurostat) is 27 000 PPP or 130 in EU25 average.
And you know what Polish economy may be bigger in absolute terms, but Warsaw is still not as important culturally or economically as Lisbon


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

Jonesy55 said:


> Barcelona has a bigger economy (as has Hamburg, Munchen, Manchester, Lyon etc) but Warszawa is more important politically.


in what is poland politically important really?


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

deleted.


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

In no order
1. London
2. Paris
3. Berlin
4. Brussels
5. Milano
6. Frankfurt
7. Amsterdam
8. Madrid
9. Stockholm
10. Rome


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Pedrocid said:


> in what is poland politically important really?


Well, it's one of Europe's and the EU's biggest countries, Warsaw is its capital.


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

Pedrocid said:


> I think you didn't get it right actually, greater lisbon's gdp is around 27 000 in PPP, which is higher than Lisbon City itslef because all major comapnies are outside of Lisbon, in the suburbs. Lisbon itself is only about 500,00 people , Greater Lisbon is 2,500,000 and GDP per capita of Greater Lisbon (pt171 on Eurostat) is 27 000 PPP or 130 in EU25 average.
> And you know what Polish economy may be bigger in absolute terms, but Warsaw is still not as important culturally or economically as Lisbon[/QUO
> 
> I gave the stats for Lisboa (pt17) which i thought was the city alone, but now you realised me this is a whole region around Lisbon, cause the Greater Lisbon (pt171) region is only a part for it. So it's even worse for Lisbon!
> ...


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

Look said:


> I gave the stats for Lisboa (pt17) which i thought was the city alone, but now you realised me this is a whole region around Lisbon, cause the Greater Lisbon (pt171) region is only a part for it. So it's even worse for Lisbon!
> 
> Warsaw Greater Lisbon
> pop 1688.4 1970.6
> ...


no the other way around! You gave data for Lisbon city (just city) if you want a correspondent of a London borough.

this is Lisbon City:











and this is Greater Lisbon:


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Look said:


> I gave the stats for Lisboa (pt17) which i thought was the city alone, but now you realised me this is a whole region around Lisbon, cause the Greater Lisbon (pt171) region is only a part for it. So it's even worse for Lisbon!
> 
> Warsaw Greater Lisbon
> pop 1688.4 1970.6
> ...


If you don't include the suburbs then you will get a much higher figure for GDP per capita because many people who work in the city and prduce the GDP actually live in the suburbs. 

The official Eurostat regional figures that I have for 2002 show that the Mazowieckie region which includes Warsaw (pop 5.12m) has a PPS per capita of 14714 which is 69.5% the EU 25 average while the Lisboa region (pop 2.7m) has a PPS per capita of 23659 which is 111.7% of the EU25 average.


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

Jonesy55 said:


> If you don't include the suburbs then you will get a much higher figure for GDP per capita because many people who work in the city and prduce the GDP actually live in the suburbs.
> 
> The official Eurostat regional figures that I have for 2002 show that the Mazowieckie region which includes Warsaw (pop 5.12m) has a PPS per capita of 14714 which is 69.5% the EU 25 average while the Lisboa region (pop 2.7m) has a PPS per capita of 23659 which is 111.7% of the EU25 average.



I think some people are confused here, including me!! :runaway: 


but now I think I got it( wikipedia )


*pt17* is Lisbon the NUTS 2 Lisbon region , with 2.7 million people living in it, and not Lisbon city as I had said earlier. Its GDP per head is 23659 PPP (111.7 EU25

*pt171* is Greater Lisbon, which includes the metropolitan Area of Lisbon , and it's actually a region within the Lisbon(pt17) region. Its GDP per capita is 27 456 PPP (130 EU25) and it's population of 1 957 000 people. This wuold be the city of Lisbon proper for comparison purposes.


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

Jonesy55 said:


> If you don't include the suburbs then you will get a much higher figure for GDP per capita because many people who work in the city and prduce the GDP actually live in the suburbs.
> 
> The official Eurostat regional figures that I have for 2002 show that the Mazowieckie region which includes Warsaw (pop 5.12m) has a PPS per capita of 14714 which is 69.5% the EU 25 average while the Lisboa region (pop 2.7m) has a PPS per capita of 23659 which is 111.7% of the EU25 average.


Figures i posted were region's GDP not per capita GDP.

p.s. I see a strong need of new Warsaw vs. Lisbon thread


----------



## _alonso_ (Feb 27, 2005)

Peyre said:


> London
> Paris
> Rome
> Frankfurt
> ...


:llama: :hahaha: best joke ever :hilarious


----------



## randy007 (Apr 6, 2004)

Paris
London
Madrid
Barcelona
Rome
Berlin
Amsterdam
Brussels
Seville
Kobenhavn
Athens


----------



## DaDvD (Nov 1, 2004)

In no particular order:
London
Paris
Madrid
Milan
Frankfurt
Brussels
Amsterdam
Barcelona
Rome
Berlin


----------



## Zarkon (Dec 22, 2004)

In no order:

London
Rome
Milan
Paris
Madrid
Barcelona
Dublin
Edinburgh
Frankfurt
Genève


----------



## EleGance (May 5, 2005)

london
paris
berlin
rome
madrid
amsterdam
frankfurt
brussels
milan
vienna


----------



## EleGance (May 5, 2005)

switzerland isn't in EU why u ppl mention its cities?


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

EleGance said:


> switzerland isn't in EU why u ppl mention its cities?


Because once the EU army has been created it will be no problem to invade.


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

1. derby
2. stockport
3. dunfermline
4. MK
5. darlington
6. hemel hempstead
7. penzance
8. norwich
9. marsh gibbon
10. worksop


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

London
Paris
Frankfurt
Rome
Madrid
Berlin
Amsterdam
Brussels
Athens
Birmingham


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

London
Paris
Frankfurt
Milan
Madrid
Amsterdam
Brussels
Rome
Berlin
Barcelona


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

isn't berlin bigger than paris? and rome bigger than amsterdam? or this the urban area?


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

The question was not about population.
Berlin city proper is bigger than Paris(3,3mn vs 2,1mn), but most will agree that this is not a good way of comparing, it's just an arbitrary line afterall. Metrowise Paris is way bigger with 12mn vs 5mn for Berlin.
Amsterdam is 730,000 city proper/2,5mn metro/8mn "CSA" (Deltametropolis)
Rome is 2,6mn city proper/5mn metro


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

see? this is what happens when you don't pay attention to what the thread is about. :crazy:


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

So what's your list jmancuso? I'm curious as to what you think are the EU's 10 most important cities...


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

ok...

top 3 (in order)

london (number 2 world city)
paris (number 4 world city)
frankfurt 

remaining 7 (in no order)

brussels 
dusseldorf
amsterdam
milan
zurich
berlin
madrid

i think rome and warsaw are noteworthy as well...especially warsaw and could be the hub of EE in the coing years.


----------



## Quezalcoatl26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Why is London above Paris, I want whatever stuff you people are smoking.

In order
1. Paris



2. Rome
3. London
4. Frankfurt
5. Madrid
6. Berlin
7. Milan
8. vienna
9. Barcelona
10.Prague


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Quezalcoatl26 said:


> Why is London above Paris, I want whatever stuff you people are smoking.
> 
> In order
> 1. Paris
> ...


:laugh: Rome ahead of London, really?


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

7. Milan
10. Milan


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

SHiRO said:


> Amsterdam is 730,000 city proper/2,5mn metro/8mn "CSA" (Deltametropolis)


Now. Let's check IKEA. How did this company see NL when it opened stores? It's a very successful company. I guess they validated NL correctly. Shop #13 (Haarlem) opening soon.

1st: Sliedrecht (Rdam area very roughly seen)
2nd: Duiven/Arnhem

anyway, Amsterdam
-is no province capital
-is no government seat
-has 2 embassies if I'm correct, the other 130 or so are in The Hague
-holds no political power abroad its border


and if you would define a metro area by commuter movements, you simply cannot include Haarlem and Hilversum.

The NL Bureau for Statistics, puts the Hamster Jam 'stadsgewest' at 1,4mln.

Just accept, NL has no really big cities.


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

Look said:


> p.s. I see a strong need of new Warsaw vs. Lisbon thread


was there one? :runaway: I ddidn't know , but I'm sure Lisbon won


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

jmancuso said:


> ok...
> 
> top 3 (in order)
> 
> ...


*Zurich* again?

Now, if *swiss* cities were excluded from Your list it would be:

top 3 (in order)

london (number 2 world city)
paris (number 4 world city)
frankfurt 

remaining 7 (in no order)

brussels 
dusseldorf
amsterdam
milan
warsaw
berlin
madrid

yes?

Actually i would prefer people making separate list for top 10 in economy, politics and greatness.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

eusebius said:


> 7. Milan
> 10. Milan


Maybe there are two Milans?


----------



## Cobain (Sep 11, 2002)

1- London
2- Paris
3- Milan
4- Madrid
5- Frankfurt
6- Rome
7- Amsterdam
8- Berlin
9- Barcelona
10- Brussels


----------



## Quezalcoatl26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Jonesy55 said:


> :laugh: Rome ahead of London, really?


 well considering how ugly london is Frankfurt should also be above london.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Quezalcoatl26 said:


> well considering how ugly london is Frankfurt should also be above london.


Huitzilopotchtli will strike you down for such a comment! 

Do you really find London ugly or are you just being an anti-British troll? I think you are in the minority if you do.


----------



## Kanji (Feb 27, 2005)

HUmmm my list:

10............... Athens

9.................. Rotterdam

8.................. Lisbon

7.................. Stockholm

6................... Barcelona

5................... Rome

4................... Berlin

3................... Madrid

2................... London

and thE first..................................................................................

...........................................................................................................
...........................................................................................................
...........................................................................................................

PORTO!!!!!!!!

sorry, I was joking

1......................................... PARIS!!!!!!!!!!!!


--------------------------------------------------------------------------KANJI, AHO BAJO


----------



## tasiemiec (Feb 10, 2005)

Pedrocid said:


> I wouldn't even know where to start, first Warsaw only produces half the wealth lisbon does. Secondly there are a LOT more cultural events in Lisbon that Warsaw and Krakow put together probably.(I can prove that)


:nono: 
hahaha you are funny, if you can prove that, just do it. Everyone can write something and tell "I can prove that"


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

^^ well, you have a look


http://www.lisboacultural.pt/cgi-bin/lisboacultural



*Lisbon :*

56 Theatres
56 Museums
156 Libraries

etc.


*in terms of music the highlights of this month:*



Duran Duran
Coliseu dos Recreios
Pop Rock
24 Mai: 21h


Quinteto Tati
Fórum Lisboa
Jazz Blues
25 Mai: 22h


Ciclo Grandes Orquestras Mundiais
Orquestra Sinfónica de Londres; Antonio Pappano, maestro; Han-Na Chang, violoncelo.
Coliseu dos Recreios
Erudita
25 Mai: 21h


Orquestra Sinfonietta de Lisboa
Vasco Pearce de Azevedo, direcção.
Sociedade de Geografia de Lisboa
Erudita
26 Mai: 21h30


Septeto Habanero
Fórum Lisboa
Outros
27 Mai: 22h


Antony And The Johnsons
Aula Magna
Pop Rock
31 Mai: 21h30



Livio Minafra
"La Dolcessa del Grido"
Centro Cultural de Belém - Pequeno Auditório
Jazz Blues
3 Jun: 21h


Aldina Duarte
"Apenas o Amor" 
Culturgest - Grande Auditório
Fado
3 Jun: 21h30


Elvis Costello & the Imposters
Coliseu dos Recreios
Pop Rock
11 Jun: 21h30


Um Respiro - Wim Mertens
Centro Cultural de Belém - Grande Auditório
Outros
17 Jun: 21h


---------------------
*Pop Rock eventsfor May and beginning of June)*

Duran Duran
Coliseu dos Recreios
Pop Rock
24 Mai: 21h



Irmãos Catita
Fórum Lisboa
Pop Rock
26 Mai: 22h



Off The Wall
Aula Magna
Pop Rock
27 Mai: 22h



The Prodigy, System of A Down, Incubus, The Eighties Matchbox B-Line Disaster, Louie.
Parque do Tejo
Pop Rock
27 Mai


Moby, New Order, The Hives, Turbonegro, The Black Eyed Peas, Flipsyde.
Parque do Tejo
Pop Rock
28 Mai



Marilyn Manson, Audioslave, Iggy & The Stooges, Slayer, Mastodon, Wednesday 13.
Parque do Tejo
Pop Rock
29 Mai


Antony And The Johnsons
Aula Magna
Pop Rock
31 Mai: 21h30

Billy Corgan 
Aula Magna
Pop Rock
1 Jun: 21h


3 Doors Down
Aula Magna
Pop Rock
2 Jun: 21h


Elvis Costello & the Imposters
Coliseu dos Recreios
Pop Rock
11 Jun: 21h30 


-----------------------------------------------------------------------


etc. etc. etc.

everything is there , just follow the link. There is more of Jazz , Fado, etc.

and these are only the events sponsored by the city hall.. there is plenty more happening


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

*GAY GUIDE OF LISBON:*


www.portugalgay.pt

-30 bars
-9 hotels
-11 cafés
-11 clubs
-28 restaurants
-6 beaches
-10 stores (like bookshops, etc.)
-6 associations listed


----------



## tasiemiec (Feb 10, 2005)

Warsaw:

Theatres: 34
Museums: 51
Libraries: 305
http://um.warszawa.pl/v_syrenka/liczby/14.htm

Krakow:
Theatries: 42
Museums: 66
Libraries: 108
http://krakow.naszemiasto.pl/kontakty_adresy/


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

Pedrocid said:


> *GAY GUIDE OF LISBON:*
> 
> 
> www.portugalgay.pt
> ...


When I make a thread "top 10 gay cities in EU" I'll let You know.


----------



## lindenthaler (Apr 11, 2003)

London
Paris
Prag
Budapest
Athen
Vienna
Roma
Brussels
Rhein/Ruhr
Amsterdam


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

SHiRO said:


> More anti Amsterdam trolling from you as usual...
> 
> IKEA?...really...:|


I'm not sure whether you're just misinformed or sad. Anyway, I am from Amsterdam :rofl:
Amsterdam-anything to push it up in whatever league; 8mln hno:

I love the inner city of Amsterdam. But you simply cannot accept, The Netherlands is a country with dozens of cities that in no way depend on Amsterdam. Amsterdam is a tourist destination, financial centre except for huge banks like Rabo (Utrecht, global #22) that aren't on the stock exchange. And that's it. It's only university town #2,3 or 4

Just give up, NL is an important country without a single important city. Fact.


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

No that is not a fact.
Amsterdam is a globally important city.
Rotterdam and even The Hague and Utrecht also play in a league below.



> A. ALPHA WORLD CITIES (full service world cities)
> 12: London, New York, Paris, Tokyo
> 
> 10: Chicago, Frankfurt, Hong Kong, Los Angeles, Milan, Singapore
> ...





Another study about globalisation:



> GLOBAL CITIES
> 
> Well rounded global cities
> 
> ...


http://www.lboro.ac.uk/gawc/rb/rb146.html


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

^ Ahh yes, the GaWC Inventory of World Cities  ... always a good way to settle these arguments :yes:


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

I've seen a lot of discrepancies in this study though.


----------



## Quezalcoatl26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Jonesy55 said:


> Some ugly, functional buildings in London:


 Nice pictures, I think I was being a little bias, London can be extremely beautiful at places and ugly at other places just like Paris and any other cities.


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

wjfox2002 said:


> ^ Ahh yes, the GaWC Inventory of World Cities  ... always a good way to settle these arguments :yes:


If it works, it works..

Even if it is not an absolute thruth these studies do show that some cities usually underrated are indeed important in some ways and vise versa.





Pedrocid said:


> I've seen a lot of discrepancies in this study though.


Let me guess...Lisbon isn't on it?


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

Look said:


> *Zurich* again?
> 
> Now, if *swiss* cities were excluded from Your list it would be:
> 
> ...




yeah, zurich. a lot of cash flows in and out of that city enough where it rightly earns it's place among other world cities. like i said, warsaw is a rising star but for now, it's not in the top 10 yet. 




SHiRO said:


> The only one I don't get is Dusseldorf? Surely Barcelona and Rome are more important than it. A lot of other cities, even other ones in Germany (Hamburg, Munich, Cologne) are too...



i remember reading a ranking of world cities (multi-nationals, banking, finance, etc.) a few semesters ago in grad school and dusseldorf ranked up there but looking back on it, yes, barcelona is higher up the food chain.

edit: that other ranking shows dusseldorf above barcelona. hmmm...
dusseldorf it is then. Yes:


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

wjfox2002 said:


> ^ Ahh yes, the GaWC Inventory of World Cities  ... always a good way to settle these arguments :yes:


Read this before and wrote this before: compiled from data given by accountants. Ding dong, Enron? Reliable accountants, Ahold, ding dong!
You children are autistic money dwellers. If Haarlem says no, then it is no for Amsterdam. When The Hague says no, it is no for Amsterdam. Such global importance ...
Try something else. Just coming up with some pages on the internet simply can't argue with what I just wrote on political power. Amsterdam is the capital pro forma.

Originally Posted by SHiRO
The only one I don't get is Dusseldorf? Surely Barcelona and Rome are more important than it. A lot of other cities, even other ones in Germany (Hamburg, Munich, Cologne) are too...

 Just what have you just linked to

foxy's 10

1. London
2. Paris
3. Rome
4. Milan
5. Frankfurt
6. Moscow
7. Barcelona
8. Berlin
9. Madrid
10. Amsterdam

and now compare again to that perhaps rather inaccurate data based chart which you blindly accept

luxembourg above:
2: Abu Dhabi, Almaty, Birmingham, Bogota, Bratislava, Brisbane, Bucharest, Cairo, Cleveland, Cologne, Detroit, Dubai, Ho Chi Minh City, Kiev, Lima, Lisbon, Manchester, Montevideo, Oslo, Riyadh, Rotterdam, Seattle, Stuttgart, The Hague, Vancouver

Diii Minimal evidence

1: Adelaide, Antwerp, Arhus, Baltimore, Bangalore, Bologna, Brasilia, Calgary, Cape Town, Colombo, Columbus, Dresden, Edinburgh, Genoa, Glasgow, Gothenburg, Guangzhou, Hanoi, Kansas City, Leeds, Lille, Marseille, Richmond, St Petersburg, Tashkent, Tehran, Tijuana, Turin, Utrecht, Wellington 

Cheerio!


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

^ well, the netherlands and germany have no primate cities like the UK or france so where as influence between london and other UK cities is for the most part a one way street, in the case of the netherlands, the influence is a two-way highway among cities such as amsterdam, rotterdam, utrech and the hague. 

someone farts in rotterdam and another person lights a match in amsterdam and yet another in the hague opens a window.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

In no particular order

London, Paris, Madrid, Barcelona, Milan, Rome, Frankfurt, Hamburg, Brussels, Amsterdam.


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

jmancuso said:


> ^ well, the netherlands and germany have no primate cities like the UK or france so where as influence between london and other UK cities is for the most part a one way street, in the case of the netherlands, the influence is a two-way highway among cities such as amsterdam, rotterdam, utrech and the hague.
> 
> someone farts in rotterdam and another person lights a match in amsterdam and yet another in the hague opens a window.


True, and it was intended to be that way. Even a little more interaction with Eindhoven (Philips, hi-tek capital o/t NL), Arnhem (AKZO, energy capital o/t NL), Groningen and a couple more.

NL minus Holland=10,3mln ... A'dam=finance, R'dam=harbour, The Hague=residency/embassies, Utrecht=finance/transport/university

The Köln-Wuppertal-Düsseldorf-Duisburg-Essen-Bochum-Dortmund area is not one city with a clearly defined center yet altogether it offers all an alpha city should have, with almost 12mln people (and much more households than 12mln cities outside Europe).

Going by the definitions used in the US to define metro areas, you could see London - N-France+Paris - BNLX - Rhein-Ruhr as one huge megapolis with 70-90mln.


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

kids rotterdam the hague amsterdam utrecht is the same metro area we learned that in geography school when we where young..


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

no, you just learned that
which is different from what it actually is!


----------



## tasiemiec (Feb 10, 2005)

I have found these data :
http://www.world-tourism.org/facts/tmt.html








You can see, that size of country doesn't have big influence on number of tourists 
for example: Canada is much bigger than Poland and had only about 2 million tourists more in 2000
not saying about Russia :runaway:


----------



## Urban Girl (Sep 15, 2004)

Rome
Milan
London
Paris
Florance
Amsterdam
Berlin
Brussels
Barcelona
Madrid


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

tasiemiec said:


> I have found these data :
> http://www.world-tourism.org/facts/tmt.html
> 
> 
> ...



have a look at your onw data, if you want a comparative measure, look at the number of arrivals per 100 people.. Portugal's much higer than Poland.. 

We cannot afford to have 30 million tourists, because tehre wouldn't be enough people to tender/serve them.. you understand that? We're only ten million..


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

tasiemiec said:


> influence on number of tourists
> for example: Canada is much bigger than Poland and had only about 2 million tourists more in 2000


Errr, Canada is bigger in terms of area but not population which is only about 30 million!!


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

Which Canadian cities rank in the EU top10 actually?


----------



## tasiemiec (Feb 10, 2005)

Fern said:


> Errr, Canada is bigger in terms of area but not population which is only about 30 million!!


and how about China?


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

:lock:


----------



## tasiemiec (Feb 10, 2005)

Pedrocid said:


> We cannot afford to have 30 million tourists, because tehre wouldn't be enough people to tender/serve them.. you understand that? We're only ten million..


They aren't there in the same time, are they?

If you cannot afford to have 30 million tourists, it is only your problem, but I think you can afford to have more than 12 million.
P.S. There are countries on the list with more tourists per 100 people than Portugal


----------



## DetoX (May 12, 2004)

> Where excatgly did you get such preposterous numbers?!
> 
> If you don't present sources I can very well say Portugal's population is 2 billion.


Well, I took it from www.nationmaster.com, there is a list:

Map & Graph: Economy: Tourist arrivals (Top 50 Countries) 

Country Description Amount 
1. France 67,310,000 (1997) 
2. United States 47,752,000 (1997) 
3. Spain 43,252,000 (1997) 
4. Italy 34,087,000 (1997) 
5. United Kingdom 25,515,000 (1997) 
6. China 23,770,000 (1997) 
*7. Poland 19,520,000 (1997) * 
8. Mexico 19,351,000 (1997) 
9. Canada 17,636,000 (1997) 
10. Hungary 17,248,000 (1997) 
11. Czech Republic 16,830,000 (1997) 
12. Germany 15,837,000 (1997) 
13. Russia 15,350,000 (1997) 
14. Greece 10,070,000 (1997) 
15. Turkey 9,040,000 (1997) 
16. Ukraine 7,356,000 (1997) 
17. Thailand 7,294,000 (1997) 
18. Singapore 6,531,000 (1997) 
19. Malaysia 6,211,000 (1997) 
20. Belgium 6,037,000 (1997) 
21. Ireland 5,557,000 (1997) 
22. South Africa 5,437,000 (1997) 
23. Indonesia 5,185,000 (1997) 
24. Argentina 4,540,000 (1997) 
25. Tunisia 4,263,000 (1997) 
.
.
.

*50. Portugal 1,072,000 (1997)*


----------



## CastMad (Nov 28, 2004)

BRCELONA OVER MADRID???


----------



## Tricky (Jul 24, 2004)

*Frankfurt - no way*

why on earth would anyone pick Frankfurt as the German contender among the Top 10 cities in the EU?...... what a lot of BS. Frankfurt has a skyline, the ECB, a big airport, some highways and highspeed train lines, and that's it. Frankfurt is dead boring - may be a good place to make money (if you work for a bank), but it lacks the character, style and grandesse of cities such as Berlin, Hamburg or even Munich. So please: get Frankfurt off the list - it's a disgrace to compare it with cities like London, Paris, Rome, Barcelona, Prague, Amsterdam, Copenhagen or Budapest.

Cheers.


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

That's why I wanted people to make separate lists for economical centres and just "great cities".


----------



## exciter (Mar 2, 2005)

1-london-paris
3-madrid
4-berlin
5-milano
6-franckurt
7-roma
8-barcelona
9-amsterdam
10-brussels


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

DetoX said:


> Well, I took it from www.nationmaster.com, there is a list:
> 
> Map & Graph: Economy: Tourist arrivals (Top 50 Countries)
> 
> ...


that's obviously a typo.. they forgot one zero.. that figure for Portugal is just laughable.


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

tasiemiec said:


> .
> P.S. There are countries on the list with more tourists per 100 people than Portugal



yeah so what but compare it to Poland. Portugal receives a LOT of tourists for its population..

On your previous comment, some studies say we can reach 20 million by 2007-2010. We'll see..


----------



## tasiemiec (Feb 10, 2005)

Pedrocid said:


> yeah so what but compare it to Poland. Portugal receives a LOT of tourists for its population..


it's obvious, compare it to USA too, only 15 tourists per 100 people
it exactly confirms my earliest statement that the size of country doesn't have big influence on numbers of tourists



Pedrocid said:


> On your previous comment, some studies say we can reach 20 million by 2007-2010. We'll see..


I believe you :colgate:


----------



## tasiemiec (Feb 10, 2005)

edit


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

My favorite dozen...

London
Paris
Madrid
Amsterdam
Rome
Barcelona
Lisbon
Budapest
Dusseldorf
Berlin
Seville
Valencia


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

tasiemiec said:


> it's obvious, compare it to USA too, only 15 tourists per 100 people


Only 15 international tourists per 100, I bet if you counted domestic tourists such as New Yorkers holidaying in Florida or Texans going to Hawaii there would many times more, the US has a huge tourism industry.


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

DetoX said:


> Well, I took it from www.nationmaster.com, there is a list:
> 
> Map & Graph: Economy: Tourist arrivals (Top 50 Countries)
> 
> ...



that list is too old. spain is over USA now so the other datas maybe have changed too


----------

